# hairdressing work around torrevieja area



## 65biggeorge19 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thinking of relocating to the Torrevieja/Alicante area next year with my boyfriend and 4 year old daughter.

We are still looking into what areas would be best suited for schooling and work etc so im looking for a bit of advice.

I'm a hairdresser and hope to continue working when we move over, i especially like doing wedding hair and hair ups. Is there a market for this over there? and would i be able to find work ok?

Any advice atall will help in the decision process!!

Thanks in advance

Megan xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

No, sadly there isnt a market for hairdressers at the moment, altho you maybe able to rent a chair in an existing salon and register as autonomo?????, but it will cost you, not only for the rental, but for the autonomo (250€ a month). Before you can live permanently in Spain you will need proof of income and healthcare provision. So your boyfriend will need to have contracted employment agreed for when you arrive

Jo xxx


----------



## 65biggeorge19 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, the information is really helpful when your doing all our decision making!!

megan xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Spain isnt what it was a few years ago, its not easy and you wont "live the dream". The country is in crisis and unlikely to recover in the short term. But theres nothing to stop you having a few trips over, doing some fact finding and see what you come up with??

Jo xxx


----------



## 65biggeorge19 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, the information is really helpful when your doing all our decision making!!

What is autonomo?

megan xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

65biggeorge19 said:


> Thanks for the reply, the information is really helpful when your doing all our decision making!!
> 
> What is autonomo?
> 
> megan xxx


 Self Employed. You do have to register if you dont have an employment contract. You'll need a gestor (sort of an accountant/lawyer) to set it up for you. You need to pay 250€ a month and that will cover your health care and get you into the system. Then if/when you earn, the gestor will sort out taxes that need to be paid etc

Jo xxx


----------

